# Curious



## EYORE (Oct 29, 2014)

Got a plant that is close to harvest.80 % cloudy,20% percent amber stalks,just a few heads are amber. I have looked at hundreds of pics but nothing like mine. Strain is unknown but from a store.
Could it be the way I look at it ?
Or just life.


----------



## zem (Oct 29, 2014)

it could be either way. your plants sound like almost ready. pics would be nice, enjoy!


----------



## EYORE (Oct 29, 2014)

Old camera,old phone. New magnifier.

 Thanks,sat is harvest day.


----------

